# 3rd "Composer of the week" January 22nd, 2007



## Daniel

So let's start the next round, with new candidates and new chances to get into great honours of talkclassical!

Medtner was so close, once again, right? 

New ones are Alkan, Chopin, Ives and Schubert. The poll will run until next Tuesday, 16th January.

Keep voting!


----------



## hlolli

Good names, hard choice!


----------



## Frederik Magle

With only a little over 7 hours left of the poll, it's the last call if you wish to vote


----------



## Hexameron

What are the chances of 3 voters giving Alkan the lead? I think Schubert has sealed this one.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Hexameron said:


> What are the chances of 3 voters giving Alkan the lead? I think Schubert has sealed this one.


They are indeed slim, but nothing's impossible!


----------



## Frederik Magle

And the results are in: A clear victory to Schubert, but also a respectful 2nd place to Alkan.
Congratulations to Topaz, who once again will write the "Composer of the week" article!

This, the next, "Composer of the week" will be postponed until Monday 29th.


----------

